# Venice camping



## jonybakery (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All,

We're looking to spend a few days in Venice and are looking for a campsite or Aree di Sosta near the City. 

Any recommendations?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Camping Serenissimo.

Chatting on Skype so can't find the URL for you.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you meen Serenissima Dave

http://www.campingserenissima.com/inglese/itinerari/1day.htm

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave  

Yes I did, and I know how to spell it too.  

Being a bloke I can't multitask - so chatting on Skype and typing both at once was always doomed! :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

take a look at the campsite database
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Veneto

Camping Fusina
Camping Miramare

or if you prefer a sosta

Parking D Alighieri


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres quite a few close to Venice..

Camping Fusina, nice, good view over the lagoon to Venice, regular waterbus to Venice but expensive...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=276

Camping Miramare, nice site a little way away on the Lido de Jessolo peninsular with a regular waterbus to Venice....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=413

Just up the road from Miramare is a sosta, Parking D'Algieri, used to be about €16 p/n but price has probably risen...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=422

Closest sosta of all is at Parking Tronchetto on the parking area just across the causeway, as to be expected, expensive, but within a walk/cycle of Venice, we might give this one a try next time we visit.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3109

Pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Pete, you and I must be on the same wavelength, practically the exact same advice


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jon,

Stayed here last year:

http://www.camping.it/english/veneto/campingcavallino/

As all sites in area expensive but with ACSI card only 15 euros. From the site you could buy an all in ticket. This included short bus ride to Punta Sabbioni, the boat crossing direct to St Mark's Square and unlimited travel for the day on the vaporettos ( water buses ). The cost was 21 euros.

There are some sostas in this area that somebody may be able to tell you about.

Great place to visit - enjoy!

Jed


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've used the sosta at Troncetto Car park. It is very handy for the water buses and is walkable into the city, if you've got a good map! It is expensive compared to an ACSI site but there is hook up, (3 amp only), it's secure and has all the services on a sosta. It cost us 32 Euros for the first 24 hours then 27 after that. You pay at the kiosk inside the multi storey car park on your way out. 

As I say, expensive but you are overlooking the lagoons and a two minute stroll to the bus stop. We felt it was worth it for the experience of staying in the city itself.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Camping Fusina is great for access to Vence as there is a boat that goes outside and the site itself is right on the sea. But the site is expensive.

There is loads of opportunity to wild camp outside the site though as this is also parking for the foot ferry and we saw several motorhomes doing this (and indeed left the site and did one night ourselves to save on fees!).

http://tiny.cc/venice_streetview

http://tiny.cc/venice_satview

This was our pitch on Fusina:


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Jon
I can recommend camping Cavallino one of the best sites we have been on in Italy actually it is we’ve been on in Italy, you can next to the beach or under the tree it’s up to you, Camping Cavallino is in the Acsi book a four star camp for just 15 euros.
Its 10 minutes bus ride to punta Sabbioni to gat the ferry to Venice all tickets can be purchased for the camp office or at the port excellent.
Actually it’s one of the best campsites we’ve stayed on full stop.
If you intend to travel through Switzerland at the boured you have to pay a toll of 30 euros a person will be stood at the checkpoint taking the money for all other Europeans they will only charge the 30 euros but for us brit’s they like to make it 40 euros so insist and go to the office to pay.
I hope this helps
Ps we have been to Cavallino twice two years running and we do intend on returning.

Regards
Ray


----------

